# Hydraullic Steer shaft stuck in tilt tube.



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Trying to remove the steering shaft for a teleflex SeaStar hydraulic system. I have all the parts off except the shaft that goes thru the tilt tube. I have tried heating it, hammering it with a brass drift, and right now i have a 8 ton hydraulic jack pressing on it. All the while i have been soaking it with PB Blaster. This joker aint moved a hair. 

The tilt tube is rusted bad, its a mid 80's Yamaha motor. Jack has been on for three days. About to give it another pump or two. 

Anybody got any ideas? I really do not want to put another tilt tube in this outboard.


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

We all have to do things we don't want to do sometimes.


----------



## Fortmorgan (Jun 21, 2009)

Sorry--my 96 Merc. was the same way--I tried heating, cooling, banging, poking, sledging, chemical blasting, etc.--I cut the cable, bought a stainless tube and a new Teleflex setup. Holding the motor with a come-along while I removed the old tube and replaced the new tilt tube was tricky by myself; but I did it. To this day I can't get the teleflex shaft out of the old tilt tube--I keep it as a reminder of my "epic fail" to save both the cable and tube--total tab for parts $155--frustration removal--priceless


----------



## GoneCoastal (May 1, 2008)

Ive got the same problem with a teleflex cable, had to cut it off flush with the tube. I couldnt get it to move but cable was still good, hated to have to cut and ruin it. Had a offset unversal tube somewhere but cant find it similar to this link and guess thats what Im going to go back to for this. I guess to salvage the hydraulic setup you have to get it out of the tube so may have to R&R it. 
If anyone has one of these universal setups locally for a good price new or used let me know...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-YAMAHA-..._Accessories_Gear&hash=item256b29d09c&vxp=mtr


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*Stuck*

Use a air hammer. The vibration will break it free and not mushroom the end.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Concrete Nail Gun w/o nail*

I have used my concrete nail gun with out the nail and a high powered blank cartridge. Dangerous, but it has worked several times for me.
I am not suggesting you try this, just saying what I did.
Of course, I do dumb and dangerous stuff some times.
Here, hold my beer and watch this.

Mississippi Boy


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the replies everybody. I have had the jack on it now for over a week and add a pump or two everyday. It has not moved, almost set the boat on fire trying to heat it. :whistling: (fuel leaked out into splashwell good thing i had the fire extinguisher right there) I think i oughta just cut my losses and replace the tilt tube and get a new steering shaft. 

The main reason i wanted to salvage everything is i have the motor sold but need to get the shaft out. There is hardly any margin to cover a new tilt tube, maybe i can get the buyer to pay for it.


----------

